# Trying to find drivers for a packard bell easynote



## LBDan (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi 

I have formatted a PB easynote E3242 , Model MIT-LYN01 , but obviously now i need the drivers etc for it , and havent got the cd that came with the laptop , i cannot find the drivers for it anywhere ? i have used the PB website but this model isnt listed ?

Any help much welcomed!

Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

LBDan said:


> I have formatted a PB easynote E3242 , Model MIT-LYN01 , but obviously now i need the drivers etc for it , and havent got the cd that came with the laptop , i cannot find the drivers for it anywhere ? i have used the PB website but this model isnt listed ?


I've also checked the Packard Bell website and can't find your model number.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

You made the mistake of not identifying the devices in that computer and obtaining the drivers for them before you did a hard drive format and fresh install of the operating system.

What version of Windows did you reinstall?

Go in the Device Manager and advise what's listed in these headings:

*Display Adapters

Network Adapters

Other Devices

Sound Video And Game Controllers*

Make sure to spell them exactly as you see them listed there.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LBDan (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for your reply , i am not near the laptop at the moment but i will do as you ask , as soon as get home from work , the OS is Win XP Pro 

Thanks again


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've edited post #2 and added to it.

I'll check back later for that information.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LBDan (Jun 4, 2010)

okidoki , thanks


----------



## LBDan (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi again
what about here..

ftp://ftp.download.packardbell.com/NOTEBOOK/EasyNote E3 series/

?

or

http://driverscollection.com/?H=EasyNote E3 series&By=Packard Bell

just ones i have found but dont really know if they are what i am after...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's wait and see what's listed in the Device Manager, then obtain the vendor and device codes to confirm the identity of the devices.

Don't download and attempt to install drivers without first confirming the identities of the devices.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LBDan (Jun 4, 2010)

Received and understood 

Thanks


----------



## LBDan (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi again mate

Ok

I cant see the display adapters ?

*On Network Adapters : (no ? next to them)*

1394 net adapter
VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter

*Other Devices (these all have a yellow ? next to them)*

Multimedia Audio Controller
PCI Flash Memory
PCI Simple Communications Controller
Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller
Unknown Device
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

*Sound Video and Game Controllers (No yellow ? next to them)*

Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
Video Codecs

In hope that helps ?!

Alos , when i boot it up it ask me to choose wether to run Windows XP Pro or Windows XP Home , i am assuming the XP Home is the OS installed on the laptop in the Factory?

Thanks again

Dan


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The drivers for the graphics controller and audio controller definitely haven't been installed, so let's start there.

Double-click on

*Multimedia Audio Controller

Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

to open their properties window, then click Details(tab).

Look for a string that has *VEN_####&DEV_####* as part of it.

Advise what the 4 characters are that follow *VEN_* and *DEV_*.

Make sure to copy and submit the correct characters so we don't waste time looking for and confirming the device identities.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

It sounds to me like you didn't format the hard drive properly and that you have XP Home in one partition and XP Pro in another partition.

When you format a hard drive, you delete all current partitions, then create a new C partition, then format it in the NTFS file system, then install the operating system in that partition.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

